# Noah's Ark



## River Boy (Aug 9, 2010)

Are people on these threads familiar with this Noah's Ark quest/urban myth - alleged to be on a Turkish mountain?
Noah's Ark discovered?

If so I thought it might contradict some of the discussion on the Paleocontact thread about the Ark being a submarine, as although this claim is questionable surely that one is ridiculous.

I actually knew someone who knew someone who knew someone (I'm sure that convinces you) who claimed he had seen this alleged Ark on a mountain trek with his father who knew it was there. OK I know that sounds tenuous but it was basically the same story/myth; there are people who believe that only in the warmest of summers does the ice melt enough in order for it to be seen, which means any quest that finds it will have to be well-timed. When the story came to me I was told the site was just 'A great load of wood'.

It's not beyond Middle Eastern countries to be secretive about whatever historical secrets they have - or think they have. There's one temple - sorry I can't remember which - who have hinted on a number of occasions that they think they have the Ark of the Covenant.


----------



## Clansman (Aug 9, 2010)

River Boy said:


> It's not beyond Middle Eastern countries to be secretive about whatever historical secrets they have - or think they have. There's one temple - sorry I can't remember which - who have hinted on a number of occasions that they think they have the Ark of the Covenant.



That can't be true!  Everybody knows that the Ark of the Covenant has been stored in a secret warehouse in the Southwestern United States since 1936. 

As for Noah's Ark, there was a movie about the search for the Ark that was released in the 1970s.  It was believed that the Ark landed on Mount Ararat, which is in modern-day Turkey.


----------



## The Ace (Aug 9, 2010)

Interestingly, the Ark's proportions are a model of stability.  Apprentices on the Clyde used them to build models as a start in construction.


----------



## Pyan (Aug 10, 2010)

If you look carefully at that story, BTW, it was first posted on *August 21, 2004* - amazingly, that's _exactly_ 2,180 days ago! 

Coincidence? I think not!


----------



## River Boy (Aug 10, 2010)

pyan said:


> If you look carefully at that story, BTW, it was first posted on *August 21, 2004* - amazingly, that's _exactly_ 2,180 days ago!
> 
> Coincidence? I think not!


 
I've had a brain-numbing day and can't quite figure out what you mean by this.


----------



## Nik (Aug 11, 2010)

Since the precursor legends cover an inundation ranging from an unusually high spring flood through aqueous apocalypse, escaped variously by raft, boat or mega-ship, and there's no Giant Scablands as evidence of miles-high tsunamis, I'd say it was a modest tale grown to hyperbole in the re-telling.

You may imagine a bank-side family eyeing rising waters with dismay, piling their kids, goats and chickens onto a scratch-built raft, to be sure, to be sure, then swimming their two cattle to safety. Gopher-wood not required...

FWIW, imagine the stories that would be told about current floods in Pakistan and China were it not for our modern media's reality check. IIRC, this ghastly episode is standing as a 'century' flood but, if the rain continues, it may yet rank as a 'millenial' flood.

This time, though, we know the immediate cause: The jet-stream has wiggled more than usual, steering mid-continental heat to Moscow, and a monster-monsoon to Himalayan fringes of both the Indian sub-continent and China...

D'uh, at least we we can't blame current mayhem on a Solar Max...


----------



## Lemmy (Apr 7, 2011)

It's a fun story, but a) wouldn't the wood have rot by now? And b) according to scientists, there has been three or four major floods so far, maybe more. If they did find an old boat on a mountain, what does it prove? They can't know it's the Ark unless they find remains of long extinct animals, but if they do, they prove the animals never got off the boat, making the ark a failure. Either way Noah's Ark is a rather silly thing to look for. Unless they find live unicorns in the area, of course.


----------



## Parson (Apr 7, 2011)

Who needs science when you can misunderstand the point of a Bible Story and turn it into a quest? Especially when you can make a few million in movie rights and get it to play on the "*History" *channel.


----------



## Vertigo (Apr 7, 2011)

I believe there is some thought that all the mediterranean flood myths may date back to the original flooding of the mediterranien basin.


----------



## J-WO (Apr 7, 2011)

I don't believe there is any one event that inspired the flood story. The fact of the matter is people who've settled into a sedentary lifestyle of agriculture tend to make their homes near places with water. Places with water flood.

This is why every ancient culture has a flood myth.


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Apr 7, 2011)

I thought one theory about the flood myth centered on the Atlantic pouring into the Med.


----------



## Nik (Apr 8, 2011)

You're probably thinking of the Messinian Salinity Crisis, but that was a bit too ancient...
Messinian salinity crisis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Post-glacial overflow of Med into Black Sea would do nicely, *and* fit with the Gilgamesh et al. precursor tales...

FWIW, it could have been any of a dozen river valleys dammed by a landslide which then collapsed, spilling a 'massive' flood down-stream...


----------



## Esioul (Apr 9, 2011)

I won't comment on any 'arks' but flooding was always a pretty common problem in Mesopotamia- some effort recquired in terms of management in terms of irrigation and protection. Snowmelt in Turkey feeds the Euphrates which flows through Syria and into Iraq.


----------

